# what do you all feed your skunks?



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi im new to this forum . i have been told so many thing about feeding skunks but all seem to be so different. as most of you seem to have then can you please help would raver heir from people that have them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

different people have different ways of feeding but the basics are 90% veg 5% fruit and the other 5% protien


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks emma for the reply


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

there are diet sheets on some sites of foods they can and cant have 

here are s couple UKskunks site and also Fixx and loulou's site has a good diet sheet on too 

_www.ukskunks.com_

Pet Skunks: Diet​


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

try them 2 links i posted they both have diet sections


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

is it tonight your skunky is coming home ?


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

yer just waiting on a call . just printed some bits off thanks


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

No problem at all hun 

i bet your so excited lol 

if you get bored come and join us in the skunk chat thread


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

no i can't wait just hope the dog gets on with it . he should have been gone by know but he is still here .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have 3 dogs here too hun and all mine are fine with the skunks 

once the novelty of ooo new thing wares off with the dogs its fine :lol2:


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

we have 2 staffs to but the over dog we got as a rescue and he is a pain just want stale and we can't take him back as we got him from wales so need to find a new home


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Bring me back that excitment when I picked Mack up just over a month ago. I had to pretend I didn't care less to my family too. :blush: It was hard because they thought I was mad having a skunk as pet. :whip:

Don't forget to post pics when you got yours though. 

Oh and I have zillions of cats, 3 dogs and lots of other animals in the house and mine just gets on with them without problems, even on the first day he arrived.

And mine eats lot of veg, some fruits but make sure no grapes as they are toxin I think (the breeder told me that anyway), and mine also steal cat dry biscuits every night when he comes out, and he loves chicken wings (plain ones), so he gets treat with that all the time. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he is a weirm aint he ?

have you tried the breed rescues? could one of them take him ?


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

mandyslover70 said:


> we have 2 staffs to but the over dog we got as a rescue and he is a pain just want stale and we can't take him back as we got him from wales so need to find a new home


I have a staffy too, and they usually do what they're told, so just keep an eye on him and you should be fine. They are just curious most of the time.


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

yer he is don't realy want him to go back to one if i can help it as he was ill treated and lost lots of weight when he was there


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

will post pics as soon as i get home . got to go to work now will chat to you all later thanks for the advice


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mandyslover70 said:


> yer he is don't realy want him to go back to one if i can help it as he was ill treated and lost lots of weight when he was there


 
its a shame you cant keep him  would he not possibly settle down given some time ?

what about speaking to a behavourist about him seeing if you can get some tips?

I know they are very headstrong loopy dogs are weirm's they can be highly destructive too


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

yer we have tried that but it just don't work had him for 3 months but not getting better just worse can't leave in in doors as he pines . i love him to bits but just to much work .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

what a shame i hope you find him a home soon 

have you tried contacting other people that own the breed or a breed rescue as they tend to put the dogs into foster homes until they have been fully accessed and they have found the right home for the pooch


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

My friends in Newark are foster carers & home checkers for this rescue & I mentioned your advert to them. They suggested contacting one of their people to see if they can offer any assistance.

Independent Weimaraner Rescue & Re-Homing Service

Weims are hard work & I know their one goes to classes every week, agility & obedience & it sure has paid off........she is now almost well behaved :whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2: Mind you it all goes out the window when I take my Great Dane up to visit - they are both 2yrs old so love belting round at high speed ignoring any of our commands :devil::lol2:

I would love another dog but sadly the landlords only allow 2 these days :devil:

As for the skunk diet - what the others have said & for calcium I use low fat natural live yogurt as its higher in calcium content than cottage cheese & also less fat.........a lot of people use cottage cheese & fromage frais to get calcium in the diet. 

Taurine is important in skunk diet - get that in fish, so tuna in spring water, sardines or sprat's are a good source.

Good luck on getting your skunk.........it will put the dogs in their place; mine terrorise the 2 dogs :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

just to show animals can live in harmony these are emma's pets x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> image
> 
> just to show animals can live in harmony these are emma's pets x


 
LOL they are all bum to bum :blush::2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL they are all bum to bum :blush::2thumb:


Literally connected at the hip? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Literally connected at the hip? :lol2:


Thats what happens when the fire goes on skunks in front cats to side and dogs around them :lol2:


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi all just picked ringo up heres some pics


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Thats what happens when the fire goes on skunks in front cats to side and dogs around them :lol2:


Husky by the fire?! They must be frying. :lol2:



mandyslover70 said:


> hi all just picked ringo up heres some pics
> image
> image


Aww :flrt: Congrats.


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

mandyslover70 said:


> image
> image



:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Picture one, don't squeeze the poor skunky to death on the first day :gasp: Oh and if he spray you with that, don't forget to bottle some smell and send to my way. I need to know that that smell is like. Thank you. :blush:

PS sorry to be cheeky, you need to set the date in your camera right.


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

lol, not squeezing, just looks that way, wriggly little git tried to get inside his jumper.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Husky by the fire?! They must be frying. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww :flrt: Congrats.


yups let down to the breed aint they :lol2:


And mandyslover ringo is adorable :2thumb:


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

so is the chocolate one is nice to emma j you will full in love with it if you pm your number ill send you a pic if you like as have one on my phone


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mandyslover70 said:


> so is the chocolate one is nice to emma j you will full in love with it if you pm your number ill send you a pic if you like as have one on my phone


LOL i can dream and hope not a chance though im skinter than skint can be  

its just evil people (joking) trying to tempt me knowing i cant have :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i can dream and hope not a chance though im skinter than skint can be
> 
> its just evil people (joking) trying to tempt me knowing i cant have :lol2::lol2::lol2:


and if you do text it me and ill post it  xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> and if you do text it me and ill post it  xx


con if i had the cash she would be mine but too close to xmas an too much already going out so.............my dreams are shattered :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just for you Emma



MONEY TREE


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Just for you Emma
> 
> [URL="http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=tbn:5v7xDTybOVETOM::www.virid.us/blog/uploaded_images/money-tree-704455.jpg&h=94&w=94&usg=__10NZor7cr_djZ3VgQNO8IMn01uY="]image[/URL]


wahooooooooooooo fankoo shell :notworthy::2thumb::no1:


----------

